# Doubts regarding work experience for filing EOI..Skill assessment has been done



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi :help:,

I have got my ACS skill assessment reslt today and my letter states the following:
"The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

I have been working since July 2008 till date so the points for skill migration will be based on what the letter states i.e. 46 months or the overall experience which is 69 months till date.

Total experience: Dates: 07/08 - 03/11 (2yrs 8mths) - 03/11 - 04/14 (3yrs 1mths) = 69 months.

OR :fingerscrossed:

Employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 = 45 months

My points based on overall experience comes out to be 65 BUT based on ACS assessed employment, I get 60 points.

Please let me know soon as I will be filing my EOI in next few days before the 3rd Monday of the month.

Is it OK to apply EOI even with 60 points. What is the possibility of getting no invitation at all for 60 points?

:ranger:Waiting for response
Tan


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Tan, 

you should only claim points for work experience after the ACS "deemed skilled" date - in your case after July 2010. The ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 5 are quite clear on that point. 

You can "predict" the waiting time for an invite by checking the recent SkillSelect reports, which can be found under the "Invitation Rounds" tab. For example, on 12 May 2014 the cut-off was: 



> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189): 60 points, date of effect *29/04/2014* 8.48pm


So for the person who submitted on 29 April it only took around two weeks to get an invite. Note that these numbers vary a lot and applicants with a higher score than 60 will jump ahead of you in the queue even if they apply later. 

I'd recommend to *submit the EOI with 60 points* but as soon as possible. Who knows if you'll still be eligible after July 1 with the new migration year changes...

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot Monica, for your quick response.


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Monica,

Your suggestion looks very helpful...
I have a similar query, please provide me some inputs on that:

My ACS skill assessment states as:

" -----------

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the 
ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Diploma in Computer Science Engineering from Department of Technical Education - Govt. 
of Karnataka completed April 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a 
major in computing 

The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

----------------- "

And my points look like below:
Education - Diploma - 10 points
Age: 30.5year - 30 points
State Sponsorship: 5 points
Partner Skill Assessment : 5 points

now comes the work experience part:
I have more than 6 years of relevant work experience and I have all the paper work in place.
Now, I am confused, while applying for EOI, Can I claim 10 points and present all the paper work which I have for 6+years? And this will give me 10 points.

If I can't do so then I will fall short of 5 points, as per ACS report, I will be eligible for 5 points.

Please get back to me....
Anybody in the forum, with the similar experience or has an idea with this situation, please get back to you....

Thanks a lot in advance!

Best Regards,
Krishna


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

You should apply as per the experience mentioned in your acs assessment letter.. even I had 6 yrs of experience but only 4 years were counted.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

I have received an invitation within 20 days of eoi submission. But I applied for 261313 sub class 189


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Tanu...
Thanks a lot for the response.

Kindly refer to the thread below:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-work-experience-reduced-acs-assessment.html

In one of the responses, it says, 
"
1. Yes, you can claim 8 years experience in your EOI, provided that you have all the paperwork to prove the years of experience that you are claiming. Skills assessment are no longer as useful as they used to be and only serves to prove that you have an occupation that is on the SOL list. DIAC will conduct their own assessment, which looks primarily at post-degree experience.
"

One of my colleagues, didnt consider what ACS had mentioned, he just claimed according to his paper work and he got invitation...

I have IELTS overall 7 (L:8, R:6, S:6.5, W:6.5) but I dont get any points for this score.
That is why I am not sure, should I wait till I get required ielts score for 10 points for should I apply for EOI....

Please suggest me....

Thank you...


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Did her get the visa.. as I believe during visa processing they might question why he didn't mention experience as per the acs letter... I haven't read anywhere that suggests if the paper work is complete then u can put overall experience rather than the acs suggested experience... While applying eoi if you select help of the dates field you will see that same thing written over there that add exp as mentioned in acs assessment letter..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi krishna030, 



> One of my colleagues, didnt consider what ACS had mentioned, he just claimed according to his paper work and he got invitation...


Well, visa invitations are sent out automatically by the DIBP SkillSelect system based on the points you claim. As _tanu.balyan_ mentioned the more interesting question is whether your colleague actually got the visa grant. 

ACS changed the letter format _more than a year ago_. In the first couple of months there was lots of confusion whether you could claim points for your entire work experience or only work experience after the ACS "skilled date". There was not much information on the ACS and DIBP homepage. So some people claimed the full experience and got their visa, although the COs could have refused it. I'm glad about that, but claiming the full experience now would almost certainly lead to a visa refusal. ACS is very clear about that (Source: Understanding the ACS Result Letter - 2014): 



> All relevant work experience completed *after* the *“Skill Level Requirement Met Date”* will be considered *“Skilled Employment”* and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
> 
> The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is *NOT* included as *“Skilled Employment”* and is *NOT* eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.


Try to improve your IELTS score - that's probably your best bet!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

In addition to what Monica (she is an expert) has said above -
Yup - and not only your visa get rejected - most probably you will lose your money on it.
EOI is just a self assessment - proving what you filled in EOI gets you visa after you get invitation, and in your case you would not be able to do that if you overfill your experience.


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes Tanu.... he got his visa in feb 14...
But I understand the points which you mentioned...
Thanks a lot..


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank u superm...
Your suggestions are useful...


----------



## neeravjvyas (Jul 7, 2016)

*Guidance about Experience claim in EOI*

Hi Guys, 

I have received my Engineers Australia assessment outcome today for ANZSCO 263312 and they have not considered my experience of last three years. However, I have all required documents to prove my skill and employment tenure. Can I claim that work experience in EOI? I can produce all the documents in case DIBP does verification at the time of Visa
Note: If I dont claim the experience my points tally will be 50+5 and will not be able to apply anywhere


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

same issue. i waiting to know if anyone has successfully done it before.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Help Please 

I have a question regarding adding experience in EOI

below is experience
23-Oct 2006 to till date (10 years 2 months) Software Engineer
07-Mar-2005 to 30 Sept 2006 (1 Year 6 months) Software Engineer
Aug 1999-Jul 1999 (1 year) Software Engineer

ACS has made my experience valid from April 2008 onwards which give me more than 8 years of exp. All above exp have been considered valid and relevant to my job code by ACS

Now in ACS should i enter only last 10 years experience ?
i.e from 23-Oct 2006 to till date?

At the time visa lodge also do i need to only provide reference letters for
last 10 years

i.e for company i am working in from 23-Oct-2006 to till date?


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> Help Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, they care only your last 10 years exp.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

neeravjvyas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have u claimed points for those 3 yrs? What Dibp said? Pls update. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a query regarding claiming my work experience in EOI. I did diploma and a part time degree in engineering. I had been in full time employment during my graduation. Further, I am still working with the same company I had switched during third year of my b.tech.
Now, Engineers Australia has considered my diploma as well as my pre-graduation experience in my current company as skilled employment along with my degree, I haven't included the experience of my last two companies in my EA assessment though. 
I am in doubt whether I should claim all experience as mentioned in EA assessment or count it after the completion of my degree. 
Moreover, is it advisable to include the other post diploma experience as relevant, which I have not mentioned during skill assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sha63199 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming my work experience in EOI. I did diploma and a part time degree in engineering. I had been in full time employment during my graduation. Further, I am still working with the same company I had switched during third year of my b.tech.
> Now, Engineers Australia has considered my diploma as well as my pre-graduation experience in my current company as skilled employment along with my degree, I haven't included the experience of my last two companies in my EA assessment though.
> ...


You cannot claim points for any job that you have not mentioned when doing your skills assessment 

You have to enter the same in the EOI but mark it as not relevant 

Same also for the experience , if any , which has been deducted while assessing your degree by EA

Cheers


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

But, I am more concerned about the experience prior to my graduation which is considered by EA. In other words, I have completed 05 years after degree but as per EA it would be 6.5 years in total.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sha63199 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But, I am more concerned about the experience prior to my graduation which is considered by EA. In other words, I have completed 05 years after degree but as per EA it would be 6.5 years in total.


Give your complete education and work history clearly indicating against each entry what you have submitted to EA and what not
Also what has EA accepted and what has EA not accepted 

Cheers


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dear Sir

My details are:

1. Diploma in Engineering in 2007: Accepted by EA
2. Degree part time in the same branch 2008 to 2012: Accepted and made equivalent to bachelors
3. Company 1 Experience: 2007 to 2009: not mentioned in my EA application
4. Company 2 Experience 2009-2010: not mentioned in my EA application
5 Company 3 Experience 2011- till date: mentioned and all considered irrespective of my degree completion in 2012. 

Now, I was wondering if I should include my Experience from 2011, as per my assessment or from 2012, after the completion of my highest education. 
Thanks in advance.

PS: all of my experience is relevant as my degree course had also demanded the same on full-time basis.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sha63199 said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> My details are:
> 
> ...


You will have to give details of both employments till 2011 also which you have not submitted to EA, and mark it as not relevant

As EA has not deducted any years in the assessment letter towards degree AQF, you can claim points from 2011 onward

But read the EA letter carefully again if any remark is there about relevant experience date which you may have missed

Cheers


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## ratul (Jul 7, 2017)

*Doubts regarding getting Visa 190*

I seek advice about getting successful 190 Visa outcome. 

Recently, I have got nomination from NSW for the nominated occupation of Electrical Engineering Technician (312312) which will be expired on 29 July 2017, but haven’t lodged visa yet due to few circumstances which are below.

My TRA skill assessment states as:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.	Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical and Electronic Engineering qualification was assessed for the purposes of a Migration Skills Assessment as comparable to at least an AQF Diploma relevant to my nominated occupation.
2.	Your employment evidence meets the TRA requirements of working in the occupation for a minimum of three years at trade level and meets the currency requirement. 

For purpose of this skills assessment, TRA considers that the applicant was able to commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 12 October 2010.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In EOI I state as:
Age: below 32 years	(Points claim=30)
Education: Bachelor of Science in Electrical and Electronic Engineering	(Points claim=15)
Work experience: commenced from 2005 after completing Diploma in Engineering (Electronics) as I have. (Points claim=15)
State sponsorship=5

Total points: 65

Now, I am wondering whether I will get VISA or not from DIBP.

Please help.

Thanks//
Ratul


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ratul said:


> I seek advice about getting successful 190 Visa outcome.
> 
> Recently, I have got nomination from NSW for the nominated occupation of Electrical Engineering Technician (312312) which will be expired on 29 July 2017, but haven’t lodged visa yet due to few circumstances which are below.
> 
> ...


You have AQF Diploma, so Education is 10 points not 15. Your Bachelor is considered as Australian Diploma Level.

You over claimed 5 points here. 

Your work experience starts from 12 Oct 2010. So, you have 6 years of work exp and hence 10 points not 15. You over claimed 5 points there too.

So, you basically have age=30, edu=10, exp=10 .

Total =50

So, you over claimed 10 extra points and I don't think you are eligible for 190 invite. You are now only eligible for 489.

So, either you wait till Oct 2018 to get 5 more points in exp and get to 55 and then be eligible to apply for state nominations, or you get 7+ in English. try PTE-A. You may find it easier. Here to start: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Your occupation is not pro rata and hence, If you can manage 10 points in English, you will get a invite within 14 days in 189. Try that.

Since your occupation is not pro rata, 489 will work for you too. So, either 489 or 10 English points.

This thread will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## ratul (Jul 7, 2017)

*Doubts regarding getting Visa 190*



zaback21 said:


> You have AQF Diploma, so Education is 10 points not 15. Your Bachelor is considered as Australian Diploma Level.
> 
> You over claimed 5 points here.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ratul said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > You have AQF Diploma, so Education is 10 points not 15. Your Bachelor is considered as Australian Diploma Level.
> ...


----------



## ramontubero28 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Just a question. I recently got assessed as an electrical engineer 233311 (without RSA). I'm an electronics engineer by degree. Do I need to reduce my my experience in the EOI due to this? I have worked more than 10 years in the same company and in the same field, which means that my employment relevance is easily verifiable (the reason I did not include RSA in my EA assessment). I'm torn if I should reduce my experience, for let's say net total to be 6 years. I currently have 75 points and reducing to 70 (from 10 to 6yrs of exp.) would not reduce my chances of invitation in the next round as 233311 is non-prorata... If I do, I'm afraid that questions would arise.
I'll appreciate any response... If experience reduction only applies to ACS professions, then I will keep my EOI as it is with the 75 points...

Thanks,
Ramon


----------



## nikhilrazdan84 (Oct 10, 2017)

Have you got your skill assessment done, if do then from which authority.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

